# grape juice working for me



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

hi all,this is probably just my weird system, but for a couple of weeks now i've been drinking a couple of big glasses of 100 percent concord grape juice per day. stools have been really soft and my fissure is actually healing. i'm also off the miralax...at least for as long as this keeps working. i gotta say that it's great to feel good.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This perhaps means you are fructose intolerant. it happens to me too- any fruit juice or tomato juice works for me. or bread with high fructose corn syrup in it. And i am fructose intolerant. if i have zero fructose then i get C due to lack of fiber


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

getnold- that's great! but just a slight warning to you; if you have candida then grape juice (and grapes) are very very bad for you and if you are drinking non organic grape juice that is even worse. grapes, strawberries, cherries and melons have the highest concentration of pesticides and herbicides in all the fruit and veg kingdom unless organically grown. there are delicious grape juices available in most health food stores, please don't tell me you're drinking Welch's or something, oh please......


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

what's that homer simpson always says?mmmmmmmm...welches...buuuurrrrp!life just wouldn't hardly be worth living without pesticides, white sugar, and saturated fat....mmmmmmm...pesticides...thanks for the heads up on candida,though. no sign of it here.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

actually, i should explain my last post. i had turned on the computer and checked this board because i was waiting for the ant spray to dry in my kitchen..and there was your post, ghitta.i got a big kick out of the irony and am still laughing.i didn't mean to be rude.


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

LOL!for me it's always been...mmmmmmm...doughnuts......:drool:


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I LOVE the taste of Welch's---it's the only grapejuice for me! I figure I eat pretty much a very healthy diet but take my Welch's-no way!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hey listen guys - if you like your Welch's- go for it. who am i to talk? i eat organically, try to exercise, etc etc and then i go ahead and smoke nine thousand cigarettes a day so who am i to go and on about pesticides, herbicides, fungicides bla bla bla? the reason i am so set on eating/drinking organically is because of that tobacco habit; i figure on trying (ha!) to limit the damage....so, drink your Welch's, - i gotta go get myself a Krispy Kreme right now, i'm havin' a cravin'........


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Ghitta,Organic is my middle name, too. At precisely 12 a.m. this Thursday, the remainder of my cigarette pack will go spiralling down the toilet. It'll probably be the last thing my toilet will ever see. Bloat, bloat, bloat..


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

meribaibs, Good for you! I smoke ONE a day to get things movin. I chew 1 or 2 Nicorette during the but sometimes I don't even need that! I am a runner (and closet smoker) and I am so afraid to give up my 1 ciggie for fear I'll poop again!Good luck and let us know how you're doing! If you can do it, I can do it!


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Tiss, I envy your one-a-day habit. As far as I'm concerned, you've already got it beaten. Wish I could keep that one cigarette I call the bowel waker-uper, but if I do, I'll light up 20 more. I'm a hopeless junkie.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I do think I'm lucky to get to this one cig. It is really a psychological thing about the one I smoke to poop. If I didn't have this IBS problem I don't think this one would be an issue. The other thing is this though. I quit for 18 years and started smoking a few here and there about 18 months ago. So it never took off into a full blown 1-2 pack/day habit like I used to have. It was stupid to start again but I did, so there you have it. Please do keep me posted. I know you're going to make it!


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Tiss, just make sure you don't blow eighteen glorious smoke-free years by lighting up more than just a few here and there. Those nicodemons can creep up on you when you least expect it. I'll keep you posted, and I'll be rooting for you, too!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

With regard to the grape juice. I have been drinking grape every morning for a long time. However, I feel it works better if you heat it up in the microwave. The "warmth" seems to move things along better. Give it a try.


----------



## mirandafox (Apr 25, 2004)

hmmmm, warm grape juice.....wonder what cranberry-grape would be like warmed up? I usually drink it at night with my Miralax.However, I have been having a glass of OJ before dinner and have been going better, although I have also been going more! So now I'm wondering if I might have a slight fructose intolerance.Too bad the Krispy Kremes don't work! LOL! Doh!


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

hey those Krispy Kremes work for me but they also MAKE ME FAT FAT FAT. actually, i don't C up with white flour, white sugar and lard but my thighs and butt don't appreciate it much.....


----------

